# Thoughts???



## RED (Jul 28, 2007)

I was walking with the wife past an empty store front in the local area and had an idea for a business. (I often do this and never follow through with it, because of my lack of business scence.) But what are your opinions of a gym that focus' on the Martial Artist. The local gyms and health clubs are fine and all, but I'm talking about a gym with heavy bags, mats, rings, focus targets and the like. Weights and strength training equipment would be part of the offerings too. This wouldn't interfere with any of the local Dojos/Dojangs it would actually compliment them. The atmosphere would be a place for people to get together and work on techniques with people outside of the genre of their schools. How often does a TKD practitioner get to swap technique with a Wrestler? This too would give the aspirering martial artist a place to discover which dojo / dojang or school that would best suit them. This gym would be a good place to promote one's school. 


I haven't crunched numbers or anything like that yet. I'm just throwing the idea out there to get an opinion.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2007)

Red I kinda like the ideal, it would be interesting at best to see if it could be done and then sell franchises to make even more money.

Seriously I really would like to see something like this it would be a pleasur e to train with so many type of people and not have to worry about what seniors think.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 28, 2007)

I think it's an interesting idea... but I'm not sure how financially viable it is.  Still, if you're interested in doing it, it would be worth doing some research to see what type of start-up capital you'd need, what type of income, and so on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

That could be a great idea, depending on how large of a market there would be in that area.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 1, 2007)

Superb Idea I think. It's always interesting to see what you can take in from another student of another art. Heck, even stuff from somebody in the same art as each school does things a lil bit different than the other. I know many that are that way. Good luck and especially let us know what kind of numbers you get and what not. Genious, Pure Genious!:ultracool


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it's a great idea.  And I think offering clinics would be great, too - grappling clinic; self-defense wrist grips and one-step sparring clinic; speed and accuracy in punching clinic; board-breaking clinic, etc.  This is one way you could work more closely with other dojang owners, by inviting them or their students to hold clinics.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 1, 2007)

Why would anyone pay for a gym with the equipment without the instruction?  Many actual MA schools already have the equipment and have free workout times - and include instruction in your art.  Just a thought.


----------



## RED (Aug 2, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Why would anyone pay for a gym with the equipment without the instruction? Many actual MA schools already have the equipment and have free workout times - and include instruction in your art. Just a thought.


 
This is the big hang up for me too. But I would be marketing this as a place to work with and learn from other styles to suppliment one's primary art. Also I've been to several schools and they all have the mats and a couple heavy bags. Not many have weights and cardio equipment. I myself pay for TKD classes and a fitness club (thats not martial arts oriented) also. As we all know TKD (my style) has limited grappling and ground work. This would give a person the ability to supliment thier art in an evironment that is MA friendly. I've gotten used to the audience watching me do patterns at the health club, it would be cool to have the people actually talk to me about it and tell me about thier training. 
I saw a guy doing some Mui Tai kicks at the gym. When I approached him about it, because I wasn't familiar with any schools around, he said he was teaching himself from a book, "Mui Tai for dummies". He chose a gym over a MA school thinking he could teach himself. Becuase in his situation it was a gym or a school. This is a gym for these people and the people who study and art that want a little more. (sorry to you Mui Tai guys if I mis-spelled it)
I really appreciate the replies. Thanks. The numbers are not looking good on the surface. I will need a hundred customers a month just to keep the place open, not to mention making a living off of this.
This isn't a school but a MA friendly gym.
Thanks


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 2, 2007)

I think it's a very good idea.
If you can get all of the amateur boxers and ufc/mma fans to come there and let them workout and build small workout groups, they may come.
Also, you could hit schools like mine who don't have all of the mats and bags they want and convince them to rent mat time or gym time.
If you were in my area, I would come and bring some of my students to use your mats.
AoG


----------



## bydand (Aug 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea.  Better than just a full gym at a dojo because you would get a wider cross-section of people this way.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Why would anyone pay for a gym with the equipment without the instruction?  Many actual MA schools already have the equipment and have free workout times - and include instruction in your art.  Just a thought.



I think the biggest draw would be the option to *train* with people in other styles. I think it's a great idea IF you have lots of and a variety of martial arts schools in the area.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 2, 2007)

Call it 'Martial Gym'... or 'Mixed Martial Gym'.

I like it.

I'd look to see if there are any boxing gyms that have a similar program? Aka, come in, sign waiver, spar, heavy bag etc. I'm really not familiar if they do or not, but I could see it working well.

I think many people, especially the old 18-30 men crowd, liking the concept of simply coming in to work till you drop. No-nonsense, sweat and maybe some blood. Speaking of blood though, blood tests for pathogens? 

Rambling onward....


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 3, 2007)

RED said:


> But I would be marketing this as a place to work with and learn from other styles to suppliment one's primary art.



That would be interesting, but I think you would need to make it more structured to add to the perceived value.  I would suggest regular seminars and workshops from different arts.  That could make your gym attractive.  If you're good like my instructor, you can even get your high ranking members who are already paying membership to do the teaching. 



RED said:


> Also I've been to several schools and they all have the mats and a couple heavy bags. Not many have weights and cardio equipment.



That is generally true.  I usually incorporate running outside and body weight exercises so I don't need to pay for the gym.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Aug 3, 2007)

This is one of those frustrating situations.  A great idea conceptually that probably won't succeed commercially.  Sort of like the Democratic party.

Thing is, your demographic is too small.  Think how little money most dojos make from their adult students.  You're going to draw from an even smaller demographic, meaning unless you're making your money from something else, this is not likely to succeed.

That said, if there was one open in my town I'd enjoy it 'til the day it closed.


----------



## thekuntawman (Aug 27, 2007)

i think its a great idea...


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's a great idea, in theory. I don't mean any disrespect, Red. I just mean it would be a hard type of gym to pull off. It would take a strong person to keep all the MA egos in check while remaining open & hospitable at the same time. Rules of conduct would have to be clear & concise. I guess I look at it from the aspects of difficulties & liabilties of such a program. To an extent, some MMA gyms are like what you described. I'd love to see a gym like this though.


----------



## cohenp (Dec 1, 2007)

I think something you could try to do is work out like deals or partnerships with other schools in your area. Possibly with the school you go to now and whatever other affiliates you guys have. If you had a buisness plan that already had potential partnerships, that's an alot more viable buisness plan than just an idea.


----------

